# Facebook Hauntproject group



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry for the necro of this thread. I was just perusing hauntproject.com in the wayback machine. You can still use almost all of the links there!



HauntProject.com - Your visual source for Haunting How-To's


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

No worries on resurrecting this thread... I am thrilled that there's still the ghost of HauntProject out there on the web.


----------

